# Update on Cherry



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've posted. Actually, I think it's been over a year. 8-O Cherry is 4 now and still playful as ever. I think she's gotten more rambunctious as she's grown. We've only had one health scare this year. Back in February, I got some flowers for my mom and it turns out they were poisonous to cats. We thought they were out of reach, but Cherry had nibbled on some of the leaves. She had diarrhea and was throwing up a bit. She was also hiding from me which is very unlike her. I called our vet and was told it wasn't any concern and to call poison control. That was no help at all. We ended up calling another vet who told us to come in right away. This vet was much better than ours. They came right out when we got to the waiting room and checked her out. They knew exactly who she was when we walked through the door. So we ended up getting some medicine and she bounced right back. It also looks like her days of loose stool are over, too. 

So in the past year I've changed quite a bit. I started a dual enrollment program which adds an extra year to my high school career, but I get a free associates degree by the end. I volunteered at a local cat shelter for a few months and basically just played with kittens. It was heaven. I worked in quarantine, so most of them had ringworm and I couldn't cuddle them as much as I would have liked. I stopped working there in July due to some health issues. I've also had surgery since then to hopefully solve those issues.

Anyway, here are some pictures of my little devil:

Climbing on the window:









Ready to pounce:



























Relaxing:









Playing in the blinds:









Playing under my pillow:









This is how she sleeps:









"Oh you wanted to study? Too bad."









I found one of her whiskers. She wanted to eat it.









Helping me paint:


















Watching me watch Netflix:









Clinging to the back of my chair:









She didn't even notice it...









What a nice, expensive pillow:









Hiding under a pillow:









Sleeping on said pillow(I took out my phone and she just kind of slithered off the pillow) :









Ohhh what's this? (No fish yet)


















Ohhh it's a bed!









Watching me draw:


















Hanging off the bean bag:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, what a sweetie! She looks like she's quite a character too - very curious!  Love the pics of her standing trying to see things - and the one of her butt sticking out from the dropcloth on the floor made me laugh out loud. So did the pic of her on your bed with pounce face on!


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Now THAT looks like a good life!! I wish I could trade places with her.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

spirite said:


> Awww, what a sweetie! She looks like she's quite a character too - very curious!  Love the pics of her standing trying to see things - and the one of her butt sticking out from the dropcloth on the floor made me laugh out loud. So did the pic of her on your bed with pounce face on!


She has such a big personality. Always on a mission to do who knows what.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is very pretty and looks so happy. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I got a fish tank hood and she decided the box would be a fun thing to hide in. She didn't fit.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa! That's a Maru-like moment!


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

She is so adorable, you can tell she has a beautiful personality and she looks really sweet? Ohh how I wish my Leo was that sweet lol he is a spoiled and mean little kitten. But anyway I love her eyes. She is such of little model lol  cute poses


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Cherry is absolutely GORGEOUS!  I can just tell by the photos that she is so full of personality! Some of those pictures had me cracking up. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwww!! I LOVE your pictures!! What a cutie pie Cherry is!!!! My oldest daughter is in college, and has a tuxie boy, he is more black than your kitty, but he has the same eyes that Cherry has. They get really big when he plays and we call them crazy eyes, lol.

That is great you are doing dual enrollment. We have that same program here, but they recently stopped letting the kids get enough credits to graduate with their AA degree, which is a shame. Now they can get almost enough to graduate, but not quite. A friends daughter, 2 years ago, she graduated with her AA degree before she graduated from high school. My youngest daughter is a junior in HS, and some of her friends are in DE, and she plans to do it next year, but this year she is taking several AP classes instead. But next year she plans on doing DE and she will only have to take 1 or 2 classes at her high school and the rest will be at our local community college. Good for you for doing this, you must be a very good student  And it looks like you have a good study buddy!

Scary about your cat getting the plant. I am super paranoid about bringing any plants into my house for this reason, I have heard too many stories of cats getting ahold of toxic plants. I jsut don't take any chances.

I love the picture of Cherry sitting on the aquarium


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

She is one of the sweetest cats I've ever met. She's pretty cuddly too. The funny thing with her eyes is that she never blinks. I don't notice it anymore, but my friends get freaked out when they have a wide eyed cat staring at them. lol


Dual enrollment is really awesome. I take classes solely at the college, so my schedule is pretty nice. I won't even have classes two days this semester. Definitely the best decision I've made.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My daughter's cat doesn't blink either. And he has that wide eyed stare, same thing, it freaks people out, lol! He's so cute though. Here is a picture, just imagine this crazy eyed boy staring at you without blinking:


I thin Dual Enrollment is such a great thing, and my younger one plans to do many of her classes that way next year. Her hope is to not to have to set foot into her high school.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> I thin Dual Enrollment is such a great thing, and my younger one plans to do many of her classes that way next year. Her hope is to not to have to set foot into her high school.


LOL his wide eyed stare is just adorable! 

That is the best way to do it! I did something similar, called Post Secondary Enrollment option (PSEO in Ohio) my senior year of high school. I got to go to a local college of my choice and the state paid 100% of it, including books (you did have to maintain a certain GPA though). I only went to high school for one class in the morning and attended my local university the rest of the time. It was a great experience and saved me some money! Woops... sorry for being off topic!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Love the pictures and what a cool room you have.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"I'm a MEERCAT....Really!!!".


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! What a great shot howsefrau! He does look like a meerkat - a very cute one.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

That is the exact look Cherry will give you! lol Sometimes it does freak me out when I wake up to her staring at me. 

The way my dual enrollment is set up is I had to leave the high school I had been going to(not a big deal, half my sophomore year was spent homeschooled and then I had gone back and left again). I got enrolled in another high school, but I'm not really a student there. I don't have to take classes there and I don't need to deal with people from there, except for the guidance counselor. All of my classes and books are paid for if I keep a certain GPA. I can also put off my high school graduation to earn enough credits for an associates degree.  It's quite a nice set up. Last semester I even had two days where I didn't have to be at school until 1:45 and then could leave at 3.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

She looks happy, and very cute!

I may have overlooked it (didn't read the posts) but how did you get the name Cherry?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

0ozma said:


> I may have overlooked it (didn't read the posts) but how did you get the name Cherry?


Well, before I got her I had listed a ton of names. They were mostly nature themed (Mint, Lavender, etc), but when I picked her up none of the names fit. I think she spent the first day nameless (well she had her shelter name which was 'Happy'). My mom wanted me to name her Popcorn so we could call her Poppy, but that didn't fit either. Then I was looking around online and saw this picture. The name 'Cherry' popped into my head and it just fit.


----------

